# Eyelash Guide + Before and After pictures!



## Ihatemyface (Feb 25, 2022)

*2 months difference between the pictures! *

The products I used to achieve this ⬇️

1. Eyelash Curler (If your eyelashes naturally point down like mine)

UK link - https://amzn.to/3tcTjyj
USA link - https://amzn.to/3sma76J
Canada link - https://amzn.to/3JNhVnY

2. Eyelash Serum Rapid Lash (Active Ingredient - lsopropyl Cloprostenate) It takes 3 months to see full results.. so I still have 1 month left to get my final results

UK link - https://amzn.to/3pi5Cbq
USA link - https://amzn.to/3BV2w1X
Canada link - https://amzn.to/3JNifmG

3. Eyelash Dye (Just for men beard dye - Real Black) *Pro Tip: don’t go to the root, use a clean mascara stick to apply it and wash it off after 15 mins.

*UK link - https://amzn.to/3tcTjyj
USA link - https://amzn.to/3Hlx4eG
Canada link - https://amzn.to/35tcnQy

4. Mascara (I only use it on my bottom lashes... I tried using it on the top lashes but they look like spiders legs when I do) 

UK link - https://amzn.to/33QS6E3
USA link - https://amzn.to/36w0lGz
Canada link - https://amzn.to/3M6q1d9

*There is NO mascara on the top lashes in the after picture ONLY the bottom lashes!*

Also before the childish insults start rolling in I am well aware that I have bad PFL, UEE and bad under eye support. 😒

Sorry I don’t have any links for other countries other than the UK, USA and Canada (I’m sure you can search for it)


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Feb 25, 2022)

take castor oil


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Feb 25, 2022)

How to look like a twink 101


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 25, 2022)

good results op 
did you also dye your brows


----------



## Ihatemyface (Feb 25, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> How to look like a twink 101


I have round feminine eyes. On more deepset eyes it would look better


----------



## Ihatemyface (Feb 25, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> good results op
> did you also dye your brows


Thank you - yes I did as well as well as my hair. The dye lasts about 3 weeks then I re-apply.


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Feb 25, 2022)

Naaah for the curling shit . I knew a guy that curled his shit once and girls called him out on that and my respect for him just decreased even tho I'm a looksmaxer myself


----------



## Ihatemyface (Feb 25, 2022)

MaxillaMaxing said:


> Naaah for the curling shit . I knew a guy that curled his shit once and girls called him out on that and my respect for him just decreased even tho I'm a looksmaxer myself


Fair enough - some people do have naturally curly lashes tho. you can only curl them slightly for a subtle look.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 25, 2022)

MaxillaMaxing said:


> Naaah for the curling shit . I knew a guy that curled his shit once and girls called him out on that and my respect for him just decreased even tho I'm a looksmaxer myself


Girls love lashes


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

Ihatemyface said:


> *2 months difference between the pictures! *
> 
> The products I used to achieve this ⬇️
> 
> ...


Mirin transformation, i recommend using oral castor and lattise.

Mirin long dense brows, tbh i would shape them to be straighter at least or even slightly positively titled.

It would balance out with ur softer eye shape.

Also I recommend ICE hodding and rubbing raw animal fat on your under eye, thx me later.

Good progress OP


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Feb 25, 2022)

Ihatemyface said:


> Fair enough - some people do have naturally curly lashes tho. you can only curl them slightly for a subtle look.


Yeah but for a man he shouldn't look like he's trying to look pretty. Dark wild eyebrows are better than plucked ones for example


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Feb 25, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Girls love lashes
> View attachment 1563861
> View attachment 1563863
> View attachment 1563867
> ...


And they like colored eyes doesnt mean they like men with contacts


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Girls love lashes
> View attachment 1563861
> View attachment 1563863
> View attachment 1563867
> ...


Eyelash/eyebrows x Wide full exfoliated lips with a good shape defined and cuspids bow x thick full head of hair x healthy skin tone profuse of collagen

=Critical for aesthetics.


----------



## Ihatemyface (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Mirin transformation, i recommend using oral castor and lattise.
> 
> Mirin long dense brows, tbh i would shape them to be straighter at least or even slightly positively titled.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice.

I will try that!

Yeah my brows are negatively tilted which gives me a soft look. I was thinking of maybe trying Botox to lower the middle part and high the lateral ends.

Thanks I will try that I have zero fat on my orbital bones.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 25, 2022)

MaxillaMaxing said:


> And they like colored eyes doesnt mean they like men with contacts


using a curler looks exactly the same as if they were naturally curled and it takes like 30 seconds a day


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Feb 25, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> using a curler looks exactly the same as if they were naturally curled and it takes like 30 seconds a day


Not for today's bitches . They notice everything. Average girl is more blackpilled than users here


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> using a curler looks exactly the same as if they were naturally curled and it takes like 30 seconds a day


Im using a curler as soon as i get my lumingan/careprost (latisse) tbh

Or death





Lattise maxxing+minox^^^


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Feb 25, 2022)

Ihatemyface said:


> Fair enough - some people do have naturally curly lashes tho. you can only curl them slightly for a subtle look.


Just be zayn theory


----------



## .👽. (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Mirin transformation, i recommend using oral castor and lattise.
> 
> Mirin long dense brows, tbh i would shape them to be straighter at least or even slightly positively titled.
> 
> ...


castor oil isnt that good. there are many better things like lash cocaine


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Im using a curler as soon as i get my lumingan/careprost (latisse) tbh
> 
> Or death
> View attachment 1563874
> ...


Do u have to apply Latisse for life?


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

.👽. said:


> castor oil isnt that good. there are many better things like lash cocaine


Oral castor oil is very effective, so it castor if u get the proper kind.

Always keen on learning new info, what other things do u recommend for lashes and brows bro? 😍

blackpill me on lash cocaine? seems interesting


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 25, 2022)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> Do u have to apply Latisse for life?


Only a few months, personally i will be using latisse+minox for years i already have good lashes and decent brows.

Mena Chads brows/lashes or death.





Goals:





Mirn this dudes pfl


----------



## newperson (Feb 25, 2022)

thanks for the guide
how do you apply the Eyelash Serum Rapid Lash? (i actually apply it every night for almost 2 months and i see results)
I just take the stick out and apply it on the eyelases line (im wondering if i need to put it in again for the second eye so it gets more serum again or 1 time is enough for both eyes)

and btw i'd clean the end of your eyebrows like this


----------



## Ihatemyface (Feb 25, 2022)

newperson said:


> thanks for the guide
> how do you apply the Eyelash Serum Rapid Lash? (i actually apply it every night for almost 2 months and i see results)
> I just take the stick out and apply it on the eyelases line (im wondering if i need to put it in again for the second eye so it gets more serum again or 1 time is enough for both eyes)
> 
> ...


Thanks yes I think it will do that with my eyebrows.

For the second month i have been putting the applicator brush in for the second time, so I get my serum on my eyelashs. I started around Christmas and only just seeing the difference this last week.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Oral castor oil is very effective, so it castor if u get the proper kind.
> 
> Always keen on learning new info, what other things do u recommend for lashes and brows bro? 😍
> 
> blackpill me on lash cocaine? seems interesting


ah ok i dn try the oral version. 

anyway, some foids recommended me lash cocaine i tried it since couple weeks. this shit is really working. i also found better but more expensive products like from KU2 Cosmetics. can totally recommend.


----------



## Laikyn (Feb 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Mirin transformation, i recommend using oral castor and lattise.
> 
> Mirin long dense brows, tbh i would shape them to be straighter at least or even slightly positively titled.
> 
> ...


Can you elab on the animal fat pls


----------



## oneitisiscope (Mar 29, 2022)

Isn’t that beard dye dangerous for your eyes though?


----------



## one job away (Mar 29, 2022)

Ihatemyface said:


> *2 months difference between the pictures! *
> 
> The products I used to achieve this ⬇️
> 
> ...


@Amnesia this or latisse? What mogs?


----------



## CristianT (Mar 29, 2022)

@Titbot


----------



## Ihatemyface (Mar 29, 2022)

oneitisiscope said:


> Isn’t that beard dye dangerous for your eyes though?


It says don’t use it near your eyes cos it might cause blindness. I mean I think that’s if u actually get it in your eye. I haven’t yet luckily got any in my eye, last week I used a fine tip painting brush to get it near my lash line. Im a natural ginger/blond, so the pay off is good for me, but if you have natural brown to dark brown lashes you might not need to take the risk


----------



## musclemaxxer (Mar 29, 2022)

would this not be a little far? 
Men curling eyebrows


----------



## Ihatemyface (Mar 29, 2022)

musclemaxxer said:


> would this not be a little far?
> Men curling eyebrows


I dunno we take hair of the hair on our head, why not the eyebrows and eyelashes. also it depends on your eyes if u have a bad shape like mine some nice eyelashes can somewhat distract away from it.


----------



## musclemaxxer (Mar 29, 2022)

Ihatemyface said:


> I dunno we take hair of the hair on our head, why not the eyebrows and eyelashes. also it depends on your eyes if u have a bad shape like mine some nice eyelashes can somewhat distract away from it.


I do the tops of my eyebrows. 
Never thought men should have noticeable long or curled lashes that's all.


----------



## oneitisiscope (Mar 29, 2022)

Ihatemyface said:


> It says don’t use it near your eyes cos it might cause blindness. I mean I think that’s if u actually get it in your eye. I haven’t yet luckily got any in my eye, last week I used a fine tip painting brush to get it near my lash line. Im a natural ginger/blond, so the pay off is good for me, but if you have natural brown to dark brown lashes you might not need to take the risk


Same, any tips for doing it?


----------



## Ihatemyface (Mar 29, 2022)

musclemaxxer said:


> I do the tops of my eyebrows.
> Never thought men should have noticeable long or curled lashes that's all.









Just morphed this guy to have no eyelashes. I think the lashes make a nice difference to his face. I know what you mean tho. Probs need a masculine face to pull it off.


----------



## Ihatemyface (Mar 29, 2022)

oneitisiscope said:


> Same, any tips for doing it?


I recommend using an old mascara brush for application to the tips. Perhaps buy a cheap mascara and try applying the mascara a few time to get used to the motions and not to get in your eyes. Then use it With beard dye, but I only do about half way to protect me eyes then use a painting brush to do the roots, but do your best not to use in get it on your eye skin.


----------



## buflek (Mar 29, 2022)

i used rapid lash (the product op recommended) and it was really good

people pointed out i had lashes like girls jfl but they grew rly well


----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 29, 2022)

Thanks man


----------



## valhalar (Mar 29, 2022)

You could benefit from botox in the frontalis to lower the brow and fix UEE. See the first two pics and video here: 








Hunter Eye Area with BOTOX to fix Upper Eyelid Exposure?


I thought Botox for eye area was cope but @ascentium posted his eye ascention which he achieved with Botox alone to lower the brow. **edit: these are not my eyes** Before: He asked the doctor this: “showed her a morph of myself with the brow dropped, and described the ‘hooded eyes’ effect...




looksmax.org


----------



## CopeTilliRope (Mar 30, 2022)

Ihatemyface said:


> *2 months difference between the pictures! *
> 
> The products I used to achieve this ⬇️
> 
> ...


thanks for the input it looks great honestly . i have a few questions:

- did you dyed your eyebrows aswell and are you using any product on your eyebrows?

- di you use the dye on both upper and lower lashes?

- did you notice any eye colour change or loss of facial fat ( PAP https://www.reviewofophthalmology.com/article/pap-new-concerns-for-prostaglandin-use) since you're using a serum with a prostaglandine analogue?

thanks you very much insane results nontheless


----------



## Ihatemyface (Mar 30, 2022)

CopeTilliRope said:


> thanks for the input it looks great honestly . i have a few questions:
> 
> - did you dyed your eyebrows aswell and are you using any product on your eyebrows?
> 
> ...


Thank you 

yes I dyed my eyebrows with the same beard dye.

yes both upper and lower lashes 

no eye colour change as of yet and I made sure to take a picture with the flash on close up before and after so I can detect any changes.

i didn’t have much orbital fat to begin with, so the solution never touched the Orbital fat.


thanks again 😊


----------



## Ihatemyface (Mar 30, 2022)

valhalar said:


> You could benefit from botox in the frontalis to lower the brow and fix UEE. See the first two pics and video here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I was thinking about trying this. I have the money so will probably do it soon.


----------



## KDA Player (Mar 30, 2022)

Ngl I always had insane eyelashes, often got complimented about it (prbly my only good feature).
My eye area look a lot like your, but for the eyelashes mine are longer and denser, especially the higher lashes.
Your eyebrows are def better than mines, mines are not dense enough.

Since one years I noticed that my lashes were not that good anymore and didn't knew if it was only in my mind or real. (the upper part looked like your after)

Since one month I started taking a micro nutrient that I prob lacked. And they got better in few days not even lying. It was also at this time that I got convinced that it was not only in my head.

So just to say diet may or supplementation might help you.

I also have to say your lashes form is interesting, I just find the lower part a bit too strong compared to the highter part, it makes the thing a bit too feminine but to be honest I might be biaised from my own experience, I think for a woman it would looks stunning, like angel eyes.

Also I was thinking my eyelashed hided a bit my UUE, and I think it is doing the same for you.


----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 30, 2022)

Do you think your gains came more from the mascara and dye or from RapidLash?


----------



## Ihatemyface (Mar 30, 2022)

Mr.cope said:


> Do you think your gains came more from the mascara and dye or from RapidLash?


I have no mascara on the top lashes in the after picture. Only on the bottom set. I think the dye, curler and serum all had in impact for the top lashes. I tried mascara on the top lashes but it looks fake and clumpy and just too much lol


----------



## Ihatemyface (Mar 30, 2022)

KDA Player said:


> Ngl I always had insane eyelashes, often got complimented about it (prbly my only good feature).
> My eye area look a lot like your, but for the eyelashes mine are longer and denser, especially the higher lashes.
> Your eyebrows are def better than mines, mines are not dense enough.
> 
> ...


Yes I haven’t got much density in my lashes but the length has definitely increased. As for diet I always struggle to find the correct foods to eat to deal with my acne prone skin and ibs, what micro nutrient did you take. Yes I know what you mean. Have you got a picture of your eye area for inspiration?


----------



## KAMII (Mar 30, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> How to look like a twink 101


my fault im sure UR face is full of masculine features tho like for example a strong jawline and strong ass browridge.
bitch ass nigga


----------



## Ihatemyface (Mar 30, 2022)

3 month results - same eye - no mascara on top lashes.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Mar 30, 2022)

buflek said:


> i used rapid lash (the product op recommended) and it was really good
> 
> people pointed out i had lashes like girls jfl but they grew rly well



Used? Did you stop. 

I’m afraid of dark circles and stuff from this shit tbh


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Mar 30, 2022)

KDA Player said:


> Ngl I always had insane eyelashes, often got complimented about it (prbly my only good feature).
> My eye area look a lot like your, but for the eyelashes mine are longer and denser, especially the higher lashes.
> Your eyebrows are def better than mines, mines are not dense enough.
> 
> ...



Mind sharing the name of the micronutrient?


----------



## buflek (Mar 30, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Used? Did you stop.
> 
> I’m afraid of dark circles and stuff from this shit tbh


ye i stopped already like a year ago. i was afraid they keep growing and growing cuz they really got noticeable longer

dont think it caused dark circles for me, but dont have any before and afters sadly


----------



## CopeTilliRope (Mar 31, 2022)

buflek said:


> i used rapid lash (the product op recommended) and it was really good
> 
> people pointed out i had lashes like girls jfl but they grew rly well


did you keep the gains? thanks


----------



## buflek (Mar 31, 2022)

CopeTilliRope said:


> did you keep the gains? thanks


no they go away after not taking it for a few weeks


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Mar 31, 2022)

Foids have actually complemented my lashes saying they are so long ended in no fuck but


----------



## eren1 (Dec 30, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Im using a curler as soon as i get my lumingan/careprost (latisse) tbh
> 
> Or death
> View attachment 1563874
> ...


Updates? How is the eyelashmaxxing going? Do you apply topically or take oral minox


----------



## Kirby7000 (Dec 30, 2022)

Or just be the lord of lashes like me


----------

